# Do I need to repeat Cydectin?



## Goatgirl12 (May 26, 2013)

I'm sorry to post this, I searched as much as I could to find the answer on here with no luck.  Do I need to repeat it in 10 days or is one dose enough?  We have already used Safe guard and Ivomec plus, this is our third attack on these stubborn worms.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 26, 2013)

I have sheep, but goats and sheep seem to share many of the same worm problems.  What kind of worms are you treating for?  Is there a reason that you think they need a second treatment?


----------



## Goatgirl12 (May 26, 2013)

Stomach worms... I had a vet check a fecal after doing the first two dewormers and they still had quite a few eggs.  Probably primarily barberpole because they had bottejaw really bad when we first got them, which has gone away but they still don't have good body condition IMO.  They still have pale gums as well.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 26, 2013)

I would have thought the cydectyn would have taken care of the barberpole worms...when you say stomach worms, are you meaning barberpole?  Around here, people with goats and sheep use cydectyn for barberpole and it gets rid of them.  I'd talk to the vet that did your fecals.  Here we pull down the eyelid to check for colour...pale...problem...rosy red...it's good.

Sounds like you got goats with a heavy worm load if they got bottlejaw after you got them.  I'm sorry you're having this problem...and hope someone with more experience can give you good advice!  Bottlejaw means they were anemic...with goats you can give them Red Cell since the copper is not a problem as it is with sheep.

Good luck and hope this turns around for you!!!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 27, 2013)

We've been following up the  -ectin wormers with a mega dose of safeguard with fairly good result. Like giving a 100lb doe in rough shape about 12cc.   But that's just us.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 27, 2013)

I give Cydectin injectible ORALLY  l cc per 75 lbs of goat.

Repeat 10 days later.

I give this to my does that have just kidded, as there is a worm bloom at that time.

Donnabelle


----------



## Goatgirl12 (May 27, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I would have thought the cydectyn would have taken care of the barberpole worms...when you say stomach worms, are you meaning barberpole?  Around here, people with goats and sheep use cydectyn for barberpole and it gets rid of them.  I'd talk to the vet that did your fecals.  Here we pull down the eyelid to check for colour...pale...problem...rosy red...it's good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^I'm sorry, I wasn't very clear to begin with.  This is our first time using Cydectin on them.  We first used Safeguard and then Ivomec Plus.  My husband only used it on the ones who had pale gums.  Definitely don't want to add to the resistance problem.  And we did use Red Cell and definitely think it helped!  They are just super loaded down with worms.


----------



## Goatgirl12 (May 27, 2013)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> We've been following up the  -ectin wormers with a mega dose of safeguard with fairly good result. Like giving a 100lb doe in rough shape about 12cc.   But that's just us.


Thanks, might do this next if the Cydectin doesn't get them!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 27, 2013)

Yes, I would repeat in 10 days to 14 days and then just give them plenty of feed/protein and maybe redo fecals 2 or 3 weeks after last treatement

Also if you are far enough south, Liver flukes can look like barber pole eggs and cause anemia and does not respond to cydectin, only ivermectin plus given every 10 days for three treatments injected will great those.

Also,  tapeworms can really run down an animal, but since you are saying anemia as well, tapeworms normally would not cause anemia but can keep the animal in pour condition.  Again, cydectin does not treat tapeworms.  yes, cydectin is great for berber pole worms.

Coccidiosis can keep an animal run down and can cause anemia.   


I know it gets tricky.


----------

